# Acana feeders, I have a ?



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

After all of the recent diamond recalls, I no longer feel comfortable feeding TOTW. Its heartbreaking, as I have been feeding it since 2004ish, and love the food, but three recalls in three weeks from the plant in unacceptable. I now feel its not "if" totw gets a recall, but when. I immediately quit feeding it after the second recall, and switched to ZP and raw. I cant afford to feed ZP full time to all four of our dogs (3 chis and a 28lb high energy Boston Terrior).
I dont have the freezer space to feed full time raw, and I dont have room for an additional freezer unfortunately. The boston terrier is on a special food, and she hasnt changed and I dont plan to switch her. Not going to try to fix whats not broken, as it took a few years to find the exact "recipe" of food and supplements that control her severe allergies. 

Im considering going to Acana Pacifica when we run out of ZP. I know, its a step down, but we are looking at purchasing a home, and hubby informed me that I have to cut spending back a tad. We are working out a budget, and its been brought to my attention that I spend more monthly on our pets foods, supplements, chews, and toys, that I do our groceries. I was in a tad bit of trouble, lol.

Im trying to figure out how long a bag of Acana would last 3chis to see if I would really be saving by feeding it. Two are 5lbs, one is 6lbs. Its still a very high quality food, so I dont feel so guilty going to it.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I couldn't tell you how long it would last, but I feed Acana, ZP & THK & my chi loves it; does well on it.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

When I was feeding my 7.5 pound Chihuahua Acana Grasslands, the 5.5lb bag lasted about 2 months. She's not very active.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

When I was feeding both of my dogs Acana, I rotated formulas and the bag lasted about 2 months. It cost $16-$18 per bag. Pretty cheap compared to ZP, only about $9 a month.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i feed my 6 pound chi and good knows how big collie on acana and a 400g trail bag lasts up a week! as you dont have to feed much! , i know im not much help but i guess thats a guide? lol x


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

No help with the food but just wanted to say that I have the chi and BT combo too! Check my siggy


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think that I would stop buying toys for a while before stepping down on the food. You could find toys (sometimes new) at yard sales. Just wash them.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I feed Acana Ranchlands to Odie (who is 4.5 lbs), but I mix it with Merrick wet food, so I would guess I'm only feeding about half the amount that I would otherwise. A bag lasts her for a LONG time. I can't remember the last time I purchased a bag, but it must have been months ago.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't buy actual "toys" I buy chews like bully sticks, antlers, Himalayan chews, etc. Not things you can buy used. We get them for dental health, but the bigger reason is two of my dogs are teenage pups, a couple months apart. Both are teething, and one specific little cutey chewed the leg of the entertainment stand, the corner of the brand new couch, the edge of the kitchen cabinet door that stuck out, the cord of a laptop, and numerous toys of my two year old sons. Normally hes crated when Im not home/watching right over him, but I was out and hubby thought it would be ok to let him out when he napped after getting off of midnight shift. Needless to say, the puppy went on a spree. Lots of damage for a 4lb puppy.

Also, ziwipeak costs us a little more than others with four dogs. Two of my dogs are growing puppies, so they eat double the amount as adults, then my boston terrier is 28 lbs, and our adult chi is 7lbs. I would guess that my crew eats the equivalent of about 10 average sized adult chi's. I would never ever feed them something like puppy chow or dog chow, but I cant really afford over $250 a month in just dog food either. I was thinking Acana would be a good compromise as its still a high quality food, and the difference in the price of the foods could go towards our down payment on the house, or mortgage payments.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Have you looked into Solid Gold? It seems pretty desently priced. Depending on what review site you use, its rated 5-6 stars. Before i switched to raw i fed Innova EVO but Solid Gold was my second choice. 
Solid Gold Health Products for Pets - Products
For the price, its seems like a pretty good choice also. Acana, imo is also a very choice tho.


----------

